

 Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (February 2012) - whoishiring

Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
muks
SEEKING WORK (telecommute) - Chennai, India.

I'm an M.Sc. in computer science, and a member of ACM and the GNOME
Foundation.

I'm good with C, POSIX programming environment (esp. on Linux), the GNU
toolchain and other development tools like automake, valgrind, etc.

I like computer graphics, so much that I've been a GIMP developer for nearly
10 years now. I also write code for GEGL and Raster.

A sample graphics article: [https://banu.com/blog/6/flower-disk-sampling-for-
the-thin-le...](https://banu.com/blog/6/flower-disk-sampling-for-the-thin-
lens/)

I also have experience with network programming (bsd-sockets) and the POSIX
programming environment in general. Some articles which made it to Hacker News
frontpage:

[https://banu.com/blog/2/how-to-use-epoll-a-complete-
example-...](https://banu.com/blog/2/how-to-use-epoll-a-complete-example-
in-c/) <https://banu.com/blog/7/drawing-circles/>

I have been creating websites for various things (remember the GIMP splash
competition?) for many years. I use PHP and PostgreSQL. It serves me well and
I write neat code. Sometimes it needs going further:
<https://banu.com/blog/40/arithmetic-fun-with-mod-rewrite/>

My Ohloh page: <http://www.ohloh.net/accounts/muks>

My first computer experience was on a 8088. I learned BASIC, then found a book
on assembly language and learned 8086 assembly. (The nop opcode 0x90 is the
same as the opcode for xchg ax, ax). Like it or not, Jurassic Park got me
interested in UNIX and because we only had 8088 DOS machines, I got to buy the
MINIX 1.0 Tannenbaum book, read it cover to.. well quite a bit of code at the
back :), and _learn_ about UNIX before I could sit at a tty. Eventually when
we got to senior year they let us use SCO UNIX via dumb terminals. That
sucked. Thankfully, it was not long before a magazine shipped a copy of
Slackware and I got a 486 to run it. Back then, you had to configure X by
hand. But once things were configured, it was steady and fast. There were so
many programs. Jurassic Park also got me interested in graphics and I learned
a lot from magazines. :) On one CD, they shipped a mirror of portions of
sunsite with a ton of graphics programs (source code). But many didn't compile
on Linux and it required patching C code..

I have to live in India on account of my family being settled here. But I can
work on anything, have telecommute experience, and you can talk to references
about work quality.

What would you like me to do for you?

------
mquigley
SEEKING WORK - Remote (San Francisco)

Android app programmer

I'm an experienced programmer looking to help build Android apps. I've built
an app as the lead developer on a team of only 3 which has 10 million
downloads on the Google Android Marketplace, worked with a 10 person team on
an app with 15 million downloads, and was the sole developer of a third app
recently released for a medium-sized company. I have previous experience in
contract work building Android apps. I have a plethora of experience in many
forms of frontend and backend technologies, but am primarily interested in
Android application work at the moment. I would be able to work 20-30 hours
per week on a project. I have excellent references on request for previous
contract work. matthew.quigley < a t > gmail.com.

------
alanpca
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Detroit/Windsor area

\- Primarily interested in Ruby on Rails (including javascript/coffeescript)
and C++/C work.

\- Experience with many databases (postgresql, mysql, mongodb, mssql).

\- I am not strong with UI work.

My LinkedIn profile has a more complete summary of my skills, feel free to add
me there:

\- <http://ca.linkedin.com/in/alanlaudicina>

I have a github account with a couple of small Ruby projects that I put
together:

\- <http://github.com/alanpca>

If you're interested in speaking with me, I can be contacted via e-mail at
contact@alanp.ca

------
factorialboy
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a passionate programmer and product developer. I've been programming
professionally since 2002 and I bring expertise in both front-end and back-end
development.

In the last ten years, I've successfully executed freelance, open source and
enterprise projects. I have been part of cross-functional and cross-cultural
teams and I've had the opportunity to work with some very interesting people
and companies.

I enjoy building browser based, real-time apps using innovative technologies
including Node.js, Socket.io, Express.js, HTML5, JQuery, SugarJS, CSS3 etc.

Enterprise technologies that interest me are primarily Python and Scala. I've
been working with NoSQL databases — MongoDB and Google Data Store APIs in
particular.

Other technologies that I've had fun with over the years are Adobe Flex, Java
(Spring, Hibernate and popular enterprise frameworks), PHP 5 and related
platforms, frameworks and libraries.

I'm a keen open-source enthusiast and my GitHub [1] profile contains
contributions to various Node.js, Scala, Python and Adobe Flex projects.

I'm the author of the Apache Maven 3 Cookbook [3] (Packt Publishing, ISBN
978-1-849512-442) which is available for purchase in stores and on Barnes and
Nobles, Amazon and Flipkart.

I'm the creator of Review19 [5] - a next generation, real-time project
collaboration tool.

[1] <https://github.com/Srirangan> [2] <http://srirangan.net/about> [3]
<http://www.packtpub.com/apache-maven-3-0-cookbook/book> [4]
<http://www.linkedin.com/in/srirangan> [5] <http://www.review19.com>

------
Hrundi
SEEKING WORK - Argentina

My name is Victor, a 28 year old developer living in Argentina.

Expertise:

* PHP

* MySQL

* JavaScript

* HTML 4 and 5

* C#

* Unix administration

Secondary skills:

* Java

* DirectX and OpenGL

Background:

I've been programming LAMP based sites for about 9 years and I'm currently
working for a very large mobile games developer for 4 years now.

My work in there consists mostly of the following:

* Integrating customer billing for mobile sites, both North American and South American (closed carrier APIs and gateways such as Paypal and Amazon Payments)

* On-call support outside office hours (in which I solve issues with firewalls, programming mistakes made by developers, etc)

* Shop development and design. Basically, these are websites that display content and allow purchases with the aforementioned billing methods.I also focus on improving our custom, in-house developed framework that drives most of the websites.

Previous endeavors include:

* PHP programming and Unix administration at a large South American portal (from 2002 to 2005). It proved to be immensely informative, since we had to deal with a site that gathered several hundred thousand pageviews per day.

* PHP programming and database administration at a credit-report company (from 2005 to 2007). This also proved to be quite helpful, as I had to deal with an ill-maintained IBM Informix database, with poor normalization along with hundreds of millions of rows.

You can contact me at ar_freelancer AT yahoo.com

Thanks for the opportunity!

------
TrevorBurnham
SEEKING WORK - Boston/Cambridge, MA or Remote

Looking to solve interesting JavaScript (or CoffeeScript) problems.

* I wrote the CoffeeScript book for PragProg.

* I'm avid about Node.js and jQuery.

I've also been getting into iBooks Author lately. My first iBook,
"CoffeeScript: An Interactive Reference," is already available on iTunes
([http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/coffeescript/id498532763?mt=...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/coffeescript/id498532763?mt=11)).
If you have a fresh idea, I'd love to collaborate with you on an interactive
book.

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/jQuery, with extensive experience building e-commerce
marketplaces. I have a research background, data analysis, playing around with
NLP right now.

I run a django dev shop, currently taking gigs. Here's my portfolio:

* <http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html>

* <http://www.cloudshuffle.com/>

Contact details in my profile or the link above.

Here're some examples from my portfolio:

* <http://www.teaspiller.com> \- An online marketplace for tax experts.

* <http://www.garnishbar.com> \- social network, to share mixed drink recipes

* <http://www.fertilityplanit.com>, built their self serve ad network + billing and payments.

* <http://www.turlytag.com> \- an app to connect owners with people who found their lost items.

* <http://www.fratmusic.com> \- an online radio streaming app serving over 1.3 million uniques a month.

* <http://www.emriq.com> \- a web based medical records platform for small to medium clinics.

* <http://loudfarm.com> \- A music event site.

and many more.

------
nitrogen
SEEKING WORK - Salt Lake City, remote

I'm primarily an embedded Linux software developer working with C, but I do
everything from micro controllers, through device drivers and system daemons,
to audio processing, Kinect hacks, web apps, and Javascript.

I have varying levels of proficiency in PIC microcontroller assembly, C, C++,
Java, C#, Ruby, OpenGL, WebGL, and Javascript. I can learn anything needed for
your interesting project that plays into my areas of interest. See the
progress of my startup at <http://www.nitrogenlogic.com/>, or get more
information on my skills via my blog and personal web site.

Domain expertise: low-level computer graphics, hardware interfacing,
home/commercial automation.

URLs:

<https://github.com/nitrogenlogic> \- Github projects

<http://www.nitrogenlogic.com/> \- Startup (contact me here)

[http://nitrogen.posterous.com/home-automation-and-
lighting-c...](http://nitrogen.posterous.com/home-automation-and-lighting-
control-with-kin) \- Early Kinect work

<http://www.nitrogenaudio.com/> \- Personal web site/portfolio of links

------
polyfractal
SEEKING WORK / Freelance - Remote or gigs local to Boston

PHP, mySQL, Javascript/jQuery, HTML/CSS. I've worked in both C# and C++ in the
past although I imagine I'm pretty rusty.

I was trained as a neuroscientist before switching to freelance web
development, so I'm well acquainted with data and statistical analysis. I
enjoy turning piles of data into useful conclusions.

I also enjoy the "softer" side of web development - A/B conversion testing,
sales funnels, AdSense optimization, copywriting, SEO voodoo, etc.

Some recent projects (technical or otherwise):

<http://themesquirrel.com/> \- Coded and designed by myself, infinite-scroller
for ThemeForest.

<http://startupfrontier.com/> \- Email newsletter where I interview startups
who are hiring developers and designers

<http://euphonious-intuition.com/USForeignAidVis/> \- Demonstration of
interactive data using D3.js

[http://euphonious-intuition.com/2011/11/personal-
infographic...](http://euphonious-intuition.com/2011/11/personal-infographic-
resume/) \- Personal infographic resume, just for fun :)

My Gmail: zacharyjtong

------
seekely
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco OR Remote.

My portfolio: <http://happykoalas.com> My resume:
<http://happykoalas.com/docs/resume.pdf>

I'm primarily a backend/web developer with strengths in PHP, Java and C++. My
background consists of stints in the video game industry, co-founding a new
media advertising startup, and a collection of client work.

Cheers :)

------
stevenj
Just wanted to say that I hired someone a couple of days ago from the January
thread.

Not sure if others have had success, but I find these threads pretty useful.

------
loginx
SEEKING WORK - Remote

* Ruby (Rails)

* Python

* Javascript & CoffeeScript

* Backbone

I specialize in web development, write clean and efficient components, and I
__love __playing with new tech.

gmail: linkadmin

linkedin: <http://ca.linkedin.com/in/xspriet>

github: <https://github.com/loginx>

------
mustardamus
SEEKING WORK - Germany/Europe (Traveling) or Remote

I am a frontend web developer (3+ years of freelance experience) and working
with:

HTML5, CSS3, JS, jQuery, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js

I also hack stuff for the backend:

Ruby, Rack, Sinatra, Rails, MongoDB, HAML, SASS, Sprockets

References:

\- <http://jqapi.com> (Alternative jQuery Documentation)

\- <http://usejquery.com> (jQuery Showcase and Blog)

\- <https://github.com/mustardamus/ketchup-plugin> (jQuery Form Validation
Plugin)

\- <https://github.com/mustardamus/> (much more)

Links:

\- <http://mustardamus.com>

\- <http://twitter.com/mustardamus>

\- <http://www.linkedin.com/in/mustardamus>

You can find my email address in my profile.

Cheers, Basti.

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a designer/coder which I hear is rarity. So there you go!

\- Front end: HTML 5, CSS, JS/Jquery. \- PHP development. I'd like to do more
5.3 but I'm more weathered in 5.2 due to client demands. Also Codeigniter. But
I can pick up most things.

If you're really desperate, I can hit things with Perl too.

I use Mercurial for source control but I'm comfortable with git also. I'm
familiar with most modern day practices & processes. I won't say I've been
overly-exposed to something like Agile or TDD for instance because I haven't.
But I get these things and I learn quick :)

I have worked on pretty much every kind of site imaginable now and would
estimate I've built an area of internet roughly the size of Ireland.

My own site is currently temporarily based at <http://pitbot.pgkit.com> (and
something else I threw together at <http://applab.pgkit.com>). Happy to supply
URL's of other recent work (and not so recent too if you like history!)

Email is in profile.

I'm UK based.

------
MCompeau
SEEKING WORK - Toronto OR Remote

Blog: <http://www.emergentforms.com/blog/>

Projects: <http://emergentforms.com/projects.html>

Trained as a design architect, I am exploring ways of applying my expertise in
the design of 3D physical space to your products. My work ranges from the
design of a major public space in a North American urban center to the
planning and design of a professional Football stadium. In all of my projects
my work centers on creating an optimal user experience while communicating
strong ideas about the identity and brand of my clients.

I want to help you develop your products by applying these skills to your
design and user interaction challenges. My skill set lies in communicating
complex ideas in intuitive ways to clients using 3D visualisation, video and
graphic design techniques. Please see my portfolio (
<http://emergentforms.com/projects.html> ) for samples of my work.

------
killingmichael
Seeking Freelancer: 13 developers; Remote as well :)

Developers who love: iOS, Rails, Node.js.

Email me: mj@robotsandpencils.com

<http://robotsandpencils.com>

App Examples - Product Division: • Catch the Princess -
<http://robotsandpencils.com/factory/catch-the-princess/> • Hidden Cities HD -
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hidden-cities-
hd/id487103601?...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hidden-cities-
hd/id487103601?mt=8)

Consulting Division: • Series A funded Startups to F500 • Media/Hollywood to
Oil and Gas. • LARGE PDF:
[http://robotsandpencils.static.s3.amazonaws.com/Robots%20and...](http://robotsandpencils.static.s3.amazonaws.com/Robots%20and%20Pencils%20-%20About%20Us%20-%20Winter%202011%20-%20Website%20Edition.pdf)

We offer profit/royalty share (consulting and product divisions).

------
treeface
SEEKING WORK - Orange County, California (we normally do remote work)

See our portfolio here:

<http://frozennode.com>

We can code anything on the web, all the way up to high performance sites with
a complex data architecture that can serve hundreds of thousands of uniques
per day. The co-founders' GitHub accounts are:

<https://github.com/janhartigan>

<https://github.com/sketchynix>

We're used to taking innovative ideas and making them work with the
constraints of the technology. We also have successfully built several
enterprise systems, including one that let an ad purchasing company manage
nationwide marketing campaigns for all radio, tv, and cable stations in the
US. Drop us a line...there's a good chance we'll be able to help!

------
rdeshpande
SEEKING FREELANCER - New York City (preferably)

Bib + Tuck is a members only community that makes it possible to continually
and affordably refresh your closet by trading clothing, accessories, and shoes
with other fashion loving ladies. We are building a disruptive online
ecommerce platform with the mission to transform the way fashion is consumed
by doing more with less. Read more about us here: [http://www.vogue.com/vogue-
daily/article/wardrobe-in-need-of...](http://www.vogue.com/vogue-
daily/article/wardrobe-in-need-of-overhaul-try-bib-tuck/)

Looking for an HTML/CSS guru that can help implement a design for an existing
Ruby on Rails application.

Nice to haves (experience with..): \- Ruby on Rails \- CSS frameworks like
Compass/Blueprint/etc \- SCSS/HAML \- Javascript

Email bibandtuckjobs_at_gmail_com if you're interested.

------
chussad
SEEKING WORK - Remote (moonlighting)

I have been working across the stack for a while now. Most of my experience is
in web development open source technologies like Java, PHP, jQuery, MySQL,
MongoDB, Memcache, Lucene, HTML, CSS etc on top of Unix environment. I am the
author of an android app (market.android.com/details?id=com.rails) that has
50k+ downloads.

Also have experience with tomcat and deploying it on AWS environment. In past
I have written a music crawler and a search engine on top of it (It is not
live now) . Worked with a social network company where I wrote video metadata
pipeline to ingest data from third party video providers. Also, was part of a
dev team that wrote the system for sending large scale permission based email
campaigns.

Contact me at help.skins@gmail.com

------
zarski
SEEKING WORK - Southern New Hampshire (Keene,Concord,Manchester,Nashua) or
Remote

Front-end engineer primarily leveraging jquery and jqueryui. Was doing single
page apps back in 2003 and early influences were oddpost.com and
webfx.eae.net.

Professional level backend skills in Rails and Sinatra. Built
<http://simplton.com> start to finish in Rails including all design, coding,
and system administration.

Professional level Linux system administration skills. Sold Firewall/NAT
devices using hand-compiled RedHat. Very comfortable CentOS,Ubuntu Server, and
RHEL.

Check out my CV <http://minimul.com/cv> and <https://github.com/minimul>

------
haxoo
SEEKING WORK - Venezuela - Remote

Interested in fulltime or freelance

Speciality:

Complex web apps development, javascript.

Expert or fully proficient (5+years) with:

* Javascript

* many js libraries and frameworks

* php

* html5, css3

* Mysql, postgresql

* Actionscript

* graphic design

Some knowledge in:

* node.js, python, ruby, coffeescript, java, bash

Visit <http://goo.gl/z6dkx> (site under redesign) for links.

github: <http://goo.gl/CXrjj>

* Rated 5 stars at odesk <http://goo.gl/fGbK4>

* self-taught, natural programmer, fast learner

mail: daniel at ozkeebo.com

~~~
fabiandesimone
Daniel shoot me an email. We are a local company and are always looking for
hackers :-)

------
earlyriser
SEEKING WORK Montreal Remote

I'm not that mythical creature half designer half programmer, but I'm a
programmer (back end & front end) who knows some design principles and who
doesn't make ugly sites. I'm interested in programming and UX and comfortable
with php, html, css, mysql, javascript but it's good to be uncomfortable
sometimes, then you are welcome to throw me some ruby, python, nosql and more.

I started coding in 2003, in the last years I'm more focused on web apps and I
have touched a bunch of APIs. I have worked in teams & alone, startups & web
agencies.

Maybe relevant for a distributed team, I speak EN FR ES

Portfolio: <http://robertomartinez.info>

------
kirktrue
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Mustard Grain is a development shop in the San Francisco Bay Area that deals
exclusively with scalability and back-end architecture and implementation.
We're always on the lookout for solid, back-end engineers, regardless of
location. We're looking for people who possess a good understanding of a mix
the following:

    
    
      - Java/Ruby/Python/etc. (bonus points for Erlang, Scala, Clojure, etc.)
      - Distributed systems principles
      - Postgres, MySQL, etc.
      - Hadoop and its ecosystem
      - Cassandra/HBase/Riak/etc.
      - EC2
    

Find our contact information on our web site (<http://www.mustardgrain.com>)
and shoot us an email.

------
mootothemax
SEEKING WORK - Remote or occasional travel around Europe fine. Native British
developer based in Warsaw, Poland.

Backend jack-of-all-trades, concentrating on PHP/C#/MySQL, experienced with
Apache/nginx/IIS, and general Linux admin.

A few sample projects I work on in my spare time, using
PHP/Kohana/MySQL/jQuery:

<http://tweetingmachine.com>

<http://campaignbar.com>

<http://interactwive.com>

I'm very good at finding solutions to complex problems, like working with
technology, and am pretty personable :-) I can be reached at tom@tbbuck.com

------
adam_albrecht
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Columbus or Cincinnati areas, or the possibility of a
travel / remote combination.

My specialties are Ruby, Rails, and jQuery, but I also have a great deal of
experience with Asp.net MVC.

Over the past year or two, I've primarily been doing Ruby and Rails
development for 2 small startups, intermixed with some consulting work as a
Team Lead and Ruby/Cucumber mentor at a large financial company.

Email: adam dot albrecht [at] gmail Website: <http://adamalbrecht.com/>
github.com/adamalbrecht Twitter: <https://twitter.com/#!/adam_albrecht>

------
mike-cardwell
SEEKING WORK, Nottingham UK, Remote

LAMP (Perl) developer, sysadmin, web developer and email administrator.
Looking for small remote freelance projects or full-time work in the
area/remote. I have a small UK Ltd company for freelance work at
<http://cardwellit.com/>. I can configure and optimise your server software
and debug your server problems. I'm a top quality Perl programmer and pretty
good at web dev too. My github account: <https://github.com/mikecardwell/> and
my tech blog: <https://grepular.com/blog/>

------
nigma
SEEKING WORK - Remote, possible on-site for limited periods (Europe, US)

Professional software engineer, developer, manager of one. I'm focused on web
applications development, automation of business processes, scientific
applications and machine learning.

What I like to do:

\- System architecture and software engineering

\- Full-stack web applications

\- Python development (web mostly with Django, backends, data retrieving and
processing)

\- Data modelling with relational and non-relational databases

\- Server- and browser-side JavaScript

Find out more on <http://en.ig.ma/> and contact me at en@ig.ma.

------
canadiancreed
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

Have experience in a multitude of languages (PHP, Java, Perl, Flex, and C++ in
order of experience)

Loves projects that use SVN and git for source control

Most professional experience is in the back end web development realm, with
some "moonlighting" with desktop and mobile application development

MySQL and MSSQL experience, with some exposure to Postgre and Oracle

Looking for long term projects of at least six months or more.

Based in Atlantic Canada

If my skillset is useful to your project or needs, please contact me via the
email shown in my profile (apaprently HN doesnt' have a messaging function.
Whoops)

------
caw
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Austin, TX

Linux Sysadmin with experience in high performance computing. I recently
helped save my employer six figures in support costs on outdated hardware by
consolidating storage to newer equipment. After the planned downtime ended,
there was no impact to the customers.

I code Ruby and Perl, and like to do full stack web development. I created
www.instantfounder.com as part of a Hacker News post challenge.

In short, I can help manage any part of your environment whether public facing
or not, and help you design a solution to improve your existing business or
move into a new space.

Email and LinkedIn in profile.

------
mvzink
SEEKING WORK - In Chicago, prefer remote work.

I'm a CS undergrad at the University of Chicago, but I have to pay the bills.
Bigger projects should probably look elsewhere (until June 9), but I can burn
through a lot of work pretty quickly.

I have experience with a lot of things, but particularly C, Objective-C (iOS),
Python, Javascript, Haskell, and Ruby. Of course, I can do whatever needs
doing.

<http://github.com/zuwiki> <http://twitter.com/#!/mvzink> <http://mvz.so/blog>

~~~
markbathie
Hi - are you interested in some work with Titanium and Android?

~~~
mvzink
Sorry, I didn't see this. I might be indeed! Send me an email at mvz@mvz.so

------
taxidermyrobot
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco Bay Area or remotely

Freelance Illustrator.

I can do:

* Mascots (like the conversion experts in the box: <http://www.appsumo.com/copy-hackers-conversion-experts-in-a-...>)

* Game Art (backgrounds, environment, items)

* Character Design/Development

* Flyers

* iOS Game Art

Here's my portfolio site: <http://www.taxidermyrobot.com>

I am open to: Part Time, Freelance

Email me if you're interested in my work:

kelseysbass@gmail.com

------
amac
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote

Lion is seeking an ambitious and motivated intern for 2012. This position is
remote based; the person required should be willing to work both in their own
location and on their own initiative. This is ideal for someone passionate
about marketing or sales.

Tasks to do:

\- Provide week-to-week support.

\- Engage with users of Lion in the Lion.co.uk Community.

\- Manage social media presences.

\- Track and manage brand mentions and coverage.

\- Research as needed.

\- Serve as a brand ambassador for Lion online and offline.

Contact am@lion.co.uk or via HN profile.

~~~
iapetos
I am an IT guy working in Sales right now. I like the challenges in sales and
I am inclined towards a goal oriented assignment just like this.

------
rpwilcox
SEEKING WORK, REMOTE or north central PA

I've been doing Ruby on Rails for the last 3 years/10 projects, on teams big
(7 people), and small (just myself), green-field to rescue projects, from
Rails 1.2.3 to Rails 3.1.

I've also done a bit of Django development (about 4 Django projects) - I've
been using Python for 8 years now.

I also do iOS programming, or Mac desktop programming. I've been programming
in Cocoa since 2001.

<http://www.wilcoxd.com> or <http://www.github.com/rwilcox>

------
eftpotrm
SEEKING WORK - Remote or commutable from Derby / Nottingham area, UK

11+ years experience on MS platforms.

\- .Net (ASP.Net web dev, client apps, back-end server jobs, C# or VB.Net),

\- SQL Server v7-2008R2.

\- Classic ASP (with HTML, CSS, Javascript) or VB6 if you're still using them.

\- SAS if you use that. Done a little PHP / MySQL when I've had to!

Or, in a different direction, I can take photos for you. Want product shots,
headshots of your senior team or whatever? I can rock up at yours with a full
mobile studio rig, or work from my end.

Contact: eftpotrm [at] yahoo [dot] com

------
rglover
SEEKING WORK, Remote

Independent Web & User Interface Designer

I prefer to work with early-stage startups and smaller companies looking to
develop a consistent visual design for their products. My rates are affordable
and flexible. I'm comfortable with: Visual Design (Photoshop), HTML(5),
CSS(3), jQuery, and Wordpress (Theme Development).

You can view my work at: <http://www.ryanglover.net> and
<http://dribbble.com/rglover>

Please direct any questions to: me@ryanglover.net

------
Gorbzel
SEEKING WORK (iOS) - Chicago, IL / Las Vegas, NV / Remote

I've been working with the Cocoa frameworks for the past three years, started
doing freelance/contract projects around the time Apple introduced the iPad,
and have been working almost exclusively as a contract app developer ever
since.

Focuses: • Branded/Customized "Look and feel" with UIKit • MapKit /
CoreLocation • Core Data

Feel free to take a look at my resume and portfolio:
www.zackmartin.com/Resume_Portfolio.pdf or email me at zack (at)
zackmartin.com and we'll talk.

Looking forward to working with some HNers.

------
bullrico
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Combo designer/developer (more front-end). I am a generalist who can sketch
and design your UI, turn that into a prototype, wire it to the backend and
deploy it. Though I work best (fastest?) when I'm working on the front-end, I
am not afraid to dive in and mess with models.

* Ruby on Rails

* CoffeeScript

* Backbone

* jQuery, jQueryMobile

* HTML5/CSS3/Haml/SASS/Compass

* Git

Portfolio: <http://impressar.io/a/2gx4tvs8iei>

Email bobby at impressar.io

Location: Philippines

------
notnoop
SEEKING WORK - Boston, NYC, OR Remote

EXperience with many technologies:

\- iOS and Android development

\- Web development with Django

\- server languages of choice: Scala/Python/Java

email: notnoop<at>judeapps.com

github: <https://github.com/notnoop>

stackoverflow: <http://stackoverflow.com/users/125844/notnoop>

linkedin: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/mahmoodali>

------
pdelgallego
SEEKING WORK. I'm based in the Denmark, remote/travel is OK, I am willing
relocate for the right project.

Software Developer: Ruby, Objective-C, Ruby on Rails, Rspec, Cucumber,
CSS/SASS, HTML/HAML, MongoDB, Javascript, Coffeescript, Backbone, Jasmine,
jQuery, Git, and shell scripting.

I would love to hear about your project, drop me a line at
pedro.delgallego@gmail.com

Portfolio: <http://pdelgallego.com>

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK- Remote(Pakistan)

Looking for small-medium sized web related work in PHP/MySQL. I can also work
on Titanium Appcelerator.

CV: <http://tinyurl.com/adnancv>

Bayt: <http://people.bayt.com/pknerd/?lang=en>

Home: <http://adnansiddiqi.com>

Skype: sidlabs

Gtalk: kadnan

------
bwe42
SEEKING WORK - Remote part-time (based in Madrid, Spain) Experienced (8+) Java
backend developer and Python/Django enthusiast. I have strong analytical
skills and enjoy delivering clean dead-simple code. My portfolio:
<http://www.wenzel-consulting.net>. Looking for remote part-time work.
Occasional travelling would be fine. I speak English, German, Spanish. Email
in profile

------
derekdahmer
SEEKING WORK - New York or Remote

* Django

* Rails

* Front-end JS / Coffeescript / Backbone

Former startup founder, preferably looking to contract for small (funded)
companies.

Linked In: <http://www.linkedin.com/in/derekdahmer> Github:
<https://github.com/ddgromit>

email derekdahmer at gmail

------
zedwill
SEEKING WORK, Spain, Remote Only

Mobile apps developer. iOS or Android.

I have been working at mobile startups a good percentage of the last decade. I
consider myself all terrain. I can also work with Ruby, Java, C and JS.

More info:

<http://www.linkedin.com/in/gfernandez> <http://bipmo.com>

------
hyperhyper
SEEKING FREELANCER - New York City / Brooklyn

We Need a RoR developer who can help set up a CMS and do some custom work to
support different content types.

This is a 30 day contract.

We tend to only work with the best people who can manage themselves. If that
sounds like you, hit us up!

You can work from home or our office in Greenpoint, but we prefer NYC
residents.

jobs@hyperhyper.com

------
pepijndevos
SEEKING WORK, remote or Gelderland,Netherlands,NL

Looking for a challenge in functional programming,FP. I know Clojure.
<http://xkcd.com/208/>

<https://github.com/pepijndevos/> <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10094764/CV.md>

------
bglenn09
SEEKING WORK - New York, remote

I'm an experienced developer that is new to Rails and am looking for freelance
work. I'm a self-starter but would like to do some work where I can benefit
from working with someone (or a team) that has solid experience. I can work
under-market for awhile. Please contact me if you're looking for support on
your projects. bglenn09 at gmail dot com.

------
bluemoon
SEEKING WORK Remote or Spokane, Wa. I'm a Python hacker, i generally do web
development. Im always interested in new projects. Feel free to look at my
Github: <https://github.com/bluemoon> I have done everything from full web
stack deployments to various other projects. Don't hesitate to email me:
bradford.toney@gmail.com

------
shyknee
SEEKING WORK, Milwaukee, WI or REMOTE

C++/Qt, PHP, Python, HTML/JS(CS)/CSS are my specialities but can drop into C#,
Java, etc when the need arises.

Pretty close to releasing my first native iOS app so have some experience with
Obj-C/Xcode.

Part-time/side projects preferred but FT for right opportunity.

<http://jvogt.net>

------
bradhaas
SEEKING WORK - All remote unless you're in Omaha, NE. Security professional
specializing in incident response for web sites. I handle Google blacklist or
AV warnings, defacements, you name it. I also do penetration testing. Profile
etc. at <https://www.elance.com/s/bradhaas/> Email: my username at Gmail

------
douglaslucas
SEEKING WORK - North Texas or Remote

Writer able to do content creation for web developers & graphic designers.
Published with CBS News, literary journal, other venues. Have decent HTML
skills, so can work within those files. Photography too.

<http://www.douglaslucas.com> Email: dal@douglaslucas.com

------
poissonpie
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

UK based Web dev generalist. Lots of M$ experience, c#, sql server. Bits of
PHP and Rails - enough to put something small together. Ditto for Python. I
moonlight on iOS apps, though I'm by no means a "rockstar".

<http://poissonpie.com> contact: username @ gmail

------
stefano
SEEKING WORK - remote only

\- Full stack web development (PHP, getting started with Django).

\- I'm getting started with iOS development.

\- I can also develop desktop applications with Qt.

gmail: stefano.dissegna

github account: <http://github.com/stefano>

------
mapster
SEEKING WORK • Jack of All Trades • I am a mapping expert / data analyst /
graphic artist with strong product management, consulting experience, and
customer support skills. Am in Sacramento area and would prefer split
telecommute and commute to Bay Area. Let's talk! • christen.erichsen <at>
gmail.com

------
famoreira
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote freelance or London based contract

Ruby: * Rails * Sinatra * Padrino Javascript: * jQuery * CoffeeScript *
Backbone * Raphael

Do get in touch and let's talk :)

Contact: website: filipemoreira.com email: me@filipemoreira.com twitter:
@filipeamoreira skype: filipeamoreira

------
MartinWood
SEEKING WORK - UK, Remote only

LAMPing it for fifteen years (I'll gloss over 4-year Java career "blip"). PHP,
Rails, a dash of iOS. Could probably still do Perl if you are willing to pay
for the regression under hypnosis sessions.

<http://martinwood.org>

------
famoreira
SEEKING WORK - Remote freelance or London based contract Ruby: * Rails *
Sinatra * Padrino Javascript: * jQuery * CoffeeScript * Backbone * Raphael Do
get in touch and let's talk :) Contact: website: filipemoreira.com email:
me@filipemoreira.com twitter: @filipeamoreira skype: filipeamoreira reply

------
focusaurus
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Boulder, CO area

<http://peterlyons.com> <http://peterlyons.com/career> (Resume)

* node.js * coffeescript/javascript * Ruby on Rails * Backbone, jQuery * DevOps

------
twog
SEEKING WORK - Remote, or Tampa Bay

Im looking to pick up a few extra freelance projects. You can see my front-end
design skills here: <http://twogiraffes.com/our-work>

Also proficient in Wordpress, mobile design, and django/php

------
technojunkie
SEEKING WORK - Los Angeles/SFV area or remote (open to relocation for right
gig)

* HTML5, CSS3, SASS

* Responsive Web Design/Mobile front-end development

* jQuery/JS (beginner to intermediate level)

* WordPress based PHP and themeing

* Photoshop proficient

* Git

------
sdizdar
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote or San Francisco based

Ruby on Rails, jruby, java, C/C++

We are bootstrapped and profitable.

Do get in touch and let's talk :)

Contact: website: cloudHQ.net email: senad.dizdar@cloudHQ.net

------
SiliconAlley
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NYC area

\- iOS, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, general web frontend (HTML/CSS/JS)

read about me and view work + contact info at <http://bit.ly/AiQ4c8>

------
laurilii
SEEKING WORK - The Hague, The Netherlands / Remote

Web Design(including responsive design)/HTML/CSS/WordPess

Portfolio + contact info: <http://lauriliimatta.com>

------
rpledge
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Ottawa area

\- Embedded systems C/C++

\- Linux device drivers

\- High performance networking experience

plus

\- iOS development

\- Some node.js experience

rpledge@computingobjects.com

------
peng
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Hong Kong)

Web interface designer from California. I work with companies around the world
on application design, usability, and branding.

HTML5 / CSS3 (Sass, Stylus) / JS / Photoshop / iOS

------
pmcconnell
SEEKING WORK - Remote or NYC/Boston

\- iOS & Mac Developer

\- Albany, NY location makes some on site work possible for NYC or Boston
areas

email: patrick|at|dogboystudios.com

twitter: @dogboystudios

------
zalew
SEEKING WORK - Remote

PYTHON/DJANGO dev from Warsaw, Poland. I can also do front-end stuff -
CSS/JS/Jquery.

More about me and contact info on <http://zalew.net>

------
Kilimanjaro
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY

Golang, Python, AppEngine, iOS, PHP, SQL, full web stack, over 20 yrs
experience, market rates that won't kill your budget, just ask.

Email in profile.

------
stevederico
SEEKING WORK iOS/iPhone Developer SF or Remote \- Objective-C Portfolio:
<http://www.bixbyapps.com> Email: Steve@bixbyapps.com

------
csomar
SEEKING WORK - Remote Only

JavaScript (with special love to jQuery), HTML5 and CSS for the front-end

PHP (with special love to WordPress) for the back-end

------
naqabas
SEEKING FREELANCER - Houston, TX but are accepting remote applicants

CakePHP / MySQL / Jquery / CSS

Email: career.prognosishis@gmail.com

------
tirrellp
SEEKING WORK - San Diego or remote python, appengine, c# project/program
management particularly interested in big data problems.

~~~
kelleyk
I'd love to chat, but you don't list a contact email and don't seem to be
particularly Googleable. Shame!

~~~
tirrellp
Shame indeed. My email is on my profile, but I guess those bits are only
visible to PG and co. A note to others, if you want people to be able to
contact you via hn, put your email in your "about"

you can reach me at tirrellp at hotmail

------
thesis
SEEKING FREELANCER - Houston, TX - Remote OK

PHP / MySQL / Javascript / Jquery

Email: jobs@ontimetelecom.com

------
jordanbrown
SEEKING WORK. Utah, REMOTE PREFERRED.

<http://airkrft.com>

------
Qavai
js-developer, <http://e-ivanov.ru/portfolio>

